# Apple and Deer Heads



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Inspired by a question kirjava asked in one of her posts, could folks share pictures of chihuahuas they'd define as 'apple headed' and chihuahuas they'd define as 'deer headed'? I thought I had a sense of what each one looked like, but after reading through a few threads where the terms came up, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

As I see it :

Lyra - apple head

Phoebe - deer head


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Zippy said:


> As I see it :
> 
> Lyra - apple head
> 
> Phoebe - deer head



Hee hee hee, yes very true! But, Phoebe is an Italian Greyhound, not a chi. What would qualify as a deer-headed chihuahua?


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

As I understand it, apple heads have the more standard dome head with a sharp angle from the snout. Deer heads have a gentler slope, giving them a deer-like profile.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, Here's my Jadzia an apple head









Here's my Kira a dear head









Together front view


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Shamelle said:


> Hi, Here's my Jadzia an apple head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is super helpful, thanks so much! And both your girls are just lovely.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> That is super helpful, thanks so much! And both your girls are just lovely.


You're welcome, and thank you


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

billy is a deer head chi









Darcy has an apple head.


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

*Confusiiing!*

Mine seems to be between apple and deer !! Hahah I guess its a deerple


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Hahah I guess its a deerple


LOL good one :toothy7:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know but he sure is cute!


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks!
:hello1:


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

what do you think mine is?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

With my newfound ability to make a decent guess at this question (thank you for those great photos Shamelle and Rache) I'd say Coco has an apple head.


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

This is great now i know the difference.
thank you x


----------

